# Best mobile network for GPRS



## Hitarth (May 21, 2010)

Which network is best for mobile gprs ?


----------



## rajwansh2003 (May 21, 2010)

I prefer Reliance GSM + CDMA.


----------



## kiranm516 (Jun 12, 2010)

i have been using vodafone it offers 150MB data for 18rs with 3 days validity and 2GB data for 98rs for 30 days validity which is not a bit cost, the data is sufficient (Since no great speed compared to broadband).
Aircel has unlimited where it offers 14rs for 3 days & 98rs for 30 days
Tata Docomo had some ne offers check out their sittes for more info


----------



## 1053walk3r (Jan 3, 2011)

^^Aircel has started showing its true colors.

both pocket internet vouchers i.e 14 and 98 are gone to limited the rs 14 is valid for 3 days and limit is 150/250 mb  and 98 is valid for 30 days ,data limit upto 3gb.


----------



## sahil72 (Jan 7, 2011)

Vodafone is best, provides full network everywhere and BTW, I hate Aircel!


----------



## gagan007 (Jan 7, 2011)

BSNL's the best. You will get the network even in remote villages too. While in roaming, you have to have your service provider for gprs to work...BSNL comes handy at such times..


----------



## thetechfreak (Jan 10, 2011)

Vodafones GPRS is byfar the slowest and worst in India..Bsnl is best in terms of coverage..Reliance gprs is quite fast


----------



## pulkitpopli2004 (Jan 10, 2011)

depends on the region also.. voda is best in punjab..
for delhi.. airtel or voda both are gud.. other wont work generally in many places..


----------



## thetechfreak (Jan 28, 2011)

Reliance gprs via bluetooth- almost useable facebook..

Vodafone really must improve.


----------



## Davidboon (Jan 29, 2011)

For me its Docomo , 6GB for 98 bucks/month .


----------



## thetechfreak (Jan 29, 2011)

^ How is the speed?


----------

